# 24h Stunden Einzelfahrer-Taktik-Fred



## Dampfmaschine (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 
ich moechte naechstes Jahr das erste mal allein ein 24h Rennen fahren.
Welche Taktik ist am besten fuer so ein Marathon?
Wann essen? Schlafen? Komplett durchfahren? 
Wie habt Ihr euch vorbereitet?
Zu meiner Vorbereitung: 
Ich fahre zur Zeit die Woche ueber jeden Abend Spinning und am Wochenende ca 80-120 km Bike. Sobald das Wetter besser/ waermer wird, werde ich auch wieder abends draussen (Rennrad) trainieren.
Ich werde bis Juli 4-5 Marathons fahren und dann die Swiss Bike Masters in Kueblis. Eine Woche spaeter werde ich noch die HEW-Cyclassics fahren. Das
24H Renne ist dann Mitte September. Bis dahin will ich ca 8-9000 km Rennrad und MTB in den Beinen haben. Reicht das aus, um gut ueber die Runden zu kommen? Was meint Ihr?  
Zur Taktik habe ich noch keine Ahnung. 

Gruss


----------



## Samoht (15. Dezember 2005)

moin,

ein tipp vorweg - fahr dich nicht schon in der vorbereitung leer (gerade vom kopf her!).

frage ist natürlich auch, was dein solo-ziel ist: ankommen oder "podium".

habe bislang 2 mal solo gefahren mit folgender taktik (bei mir ging es mehr um die plazierung):
* bin immer 3-4stunden durchgefahren und habe dann mal kurz klamotten gewechselt und weiter gings. so hatte ich immer "überschaubare" einheiten.
* vorsichtig musst du einentlich nur sein, das du dich von den team-fahrern nicht mitreissen läßt (und das passiert super schnell) und dir dann die "körner" hintenraus fehlen.
* stündlich habe ich eine flasche getrunken und kleine portionen gegessen (was, das weiß dein magen am besten!)
* wenn dann irgendwann der heisshunger kommt, dann muß halt auch mal ein käsebrot dran glauben.
* wenn so gegen 2-3:00 der "tote punkt" kommt solltest du unbedingt auf dem rad sitzen - wenn du mit den o.g. unterbrechungen arbeitest, solltest du den totenpunkt in der mitte einer solchen "einheit" haben, also vorher ein wenig timen.
* so blöd es sich anhört: zieh dich nachts warm genug an. da du sicherlich irgendwann "müde" wirst fängt die (feuchte morgen-) kälte an langsam hochzuziehen und der wunsch nach einen pause (beid er du dann 110%ig einschläfst) fast unmenschlich...;-)
* ich selbst bin t.w. mit musik gefahren, gerade nachts habe ich das als sehr angenehm empfunden. die strecke kennst du ja bis zu dem zeitpunkt "mehr als auswendig" und wenn du ein bisschen was "lebendiges" auflegst, dann hält sich die musik zusätzlich wach.
* gerade wenn du auf plazierung fährst solltest du für eine 24h betreuung sorgen - nichts ist "ärgerlicher" (für den kopf und der ist der antrieb in der zweiten hälfte des rennens) wenn du dich neben dem fahren noch um scheinbare kleinigkeiten kümmern musst.
* abschliessend noch ein tipp von meinem "ersten mal": lass dich nicht irre machen, fahr einfach dein ding. ich fand das zweite rennen, bei dem ich wusste, was auf mich zukam viel schwerer zu fahren.

gruß
thomas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfmaschine (19. Dezember 2005)

Danke fuer die Antwort.  
Als erstes will ich natuerlich mal durchkommen. Wenn ich die letzten stunden merke, dass noch was drinnen ist, werde ich auch nochmal alles geben.
Bist Du mehr nach Puls gefahren, oder rein nach Gefuehl?

Gruss
Frank

Hier gibt es doch bestimmt noch mehr Einzelfahrer, oder?
Gebt doch mal eure Erfahrungen preis..


----------



## Samoht (19. Dezember 2005)

moin,

bin nach puls gefahren (allerdings nicht sklavisch) - wobei es nach hintenraus immer schwerer wird die hf. oben zu halten. 

wenn du auf durchfahren fährst, dann würde ich nicht anders trainieren als für einen langen marathon.
außerdem solltest du ein paar nachtfahrten einsteuen, schon allein um die wirkliche brenndauer des frontlichts rauszubekommen.

gruß
thomas!


----------



## md-hammer (19. Dezember 2005)

Eigentlich hat Samoth schon alles geschrieben was wichtig ist. Ich bin in diesem Jahr auf ankommen gefahren. War eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Mit der Nahrungsaufnahme ist das so eine Sache. Da jeder Magen anders auf eine solche Belastung reagiert solltest du im Vorfeld schon genau wissen was und wieviel du isst. In der Mitte des Rennens habe ich leichte Magenprobleme bekommen. Sogar solche Ausdauerasse wie Mario Amann mußten in Duisburg aufgeben wegen Magenproblemen. Zum Glück konnte ich weiterfahren. Allerdings 2-3 Runden mit angezogener Handbremse.
Nach etwas mehr als der Hälfte des Rennens sind meine Pulswerte einfach nicht mehr über 140-145 Schläge gekommen. Dann bin ich einfach nach Gefühl gefahren. 
Man sollte sich auch nicht verrückt machen lassen über die ganzen Heizer die einen stehen lassen. Ich bin immer mein Tempo gefahren und habe kurze Pausen eingelegt zum stretchen und zum Essen.
Beim ersten mal weiß man noch nicht so genau was auf einen zukommt. 
Im nächsten Jahr werde ich wieder als Solofahrer in Duisburg starten.
Hoffentlich mit ein paar Runden mehr auf dem Konto


----------



## don_jassi (20. Dezember 2005)

md-hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Im nächsten Jahr werde ich wieder als Solofahrer in Duisburg starten.
> Hoffentlich mit ein paar Runden mehr auf dem Konto


Wie viele km packen den Einzelfahrer (vorderes Drittel) in 24h?


----------



## md-hammer (20. Dezember 2005)

don_jassi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele km packen den Einzelfahrer (vorderes Drittel) in 24h?


Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist der Gewinner ca. 500 km gefahren und die nächstplatzierten hatten ein paar Runden weniger. Im vorderen drittel die Fahrer haben alle über 400 km abgespult. Hut ab vor dieser Topleistung


----------



## don_jassi (20. Dezember 2005)

md-hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist der Gewinner ca. 500 km gefahren und die nächstplatzierten hatten ein paar Runden weniger. Im vorderen drittel die Fahrer haben alle über 400 km abgespult. Hut ab vor dieser Topleistung


 Wow, nicht übel!


----------



## Epicfalcon (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

möchte bei der Gelegenheit mal darauf hinweisen, dass einer der beiden des amtierenden Europa- und Weltmeister-Duos der 24h Zweierteams sich mit Leistungsdiagnostik und Trainingsberatung selbstständig gemacht hat. Die beiden haben aufbauend auf dieser Leistungsdiagnostik ihr Training und die Wettkampftaktik für den 24h Marathon optimiert. Auch wenn man es vielleicht nicht gleich "perfekt" machen will, könnt Ihr da bestimmt wertvolle Hinweise bekommen. Soweit ich weiß gibts bei ihm einen einzelnen Leistungstest mit Laktatmessung und individuellem Trainingsplan ab 50 (?) oder 70 Eur. Darüber hinaus auch noch diverse Angebote mit "Fullservice" wie regelmäßigen Trainingskontrollen und Trainingsberatung. Aber so perfekt muss es ja wie gesagt nicht gleich sein. Egal wie, wird er aber sicher ein paar Tips speziell für 24h Marathons dazu haben. Und "Konkurenz" im nächsten Jahr seid ihr ja nicht, solange ihr als Einzelfahrer unterwegs seid ;-) dann wollen die beiden nämlich wieder antreten. In der aktuellen bikesport news (Dez/Jan 05/06)ist auch ein Artikel über die beiden. Der Link zu seiner Sportberatung lautet www.xp-sport.de (hoffe es stört niemanden wenn ich hier ein bißchen Werbung mache, aber ich kenne die beiden persönlich und deshalb kann ich Christoph Lörcks, so heißt er nämlich,  auch mit ruhigem Gewissen empfehlen). Er sitzt übrigens in Aachen, kommt aber für Teams auch überall hin.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg im nächsten Jahr,

Hannes


----------



## Dampfmaschine (27. Dezember 2005)

Danke fuer die Antworten.
Jetzt weiss ich schon ein wenig mehr.  
Ich werde auch durchfahren. Nachts werde ich mir vielleicht zur Unterhaltung ein zwei Leute suchen, die mein Tempo fahren.
Oh mann; da hab ich mir was vorgenommen.....  

Gruss
Frank


----------



## der_mechaniker (27. Dezember 2005)

hallo dampfmaschine!

ich habe mir für nächstes jahr auch duisbnurg und v. a. münchen vorgenommen. lieber imteam,. aber falls die leute keine lust haben, will ichs auch allein machen. weiß zwar noch nicht wie... aber das ichs machen will. wenn du dann für die nacht wenn zum chillen brauchst, nimm mich. ich lass es dann auch sehr ruhig angehen. mein zeil ist auf jeden fall ankommen und nix anderes.

so long...

phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neandertaler (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe mich nun auch entschlossen nächstes Jahr in Duisburg als Solofahrer zu starten. Trainingspläne hab ich auch bald ( @Epicfalcon: war heute in Aachen  )
Kann man die Strecke in Duisburg eigentlich vorab mal befahren? Da ich zu den Bergabschiebern gehöre, wie ist denn der Schwierigkeitsgrad einzuschätzen?

Ansonsten schwirren mir schon 1000 Fragen im Kopf rum...
- Hardtail oder Fully?
- Bringt ein ein Gelsattel was?
- Welcher arme Idiot macht den Betreuer?


----------



## sipemue (29. Dezember 2005)

hallo!

Dann gebe ich nun doch auch nochmal meinen Senf als Solo-Rider bei 24 h dazu:

==> Vorbereitung:
Viel Radfahren!
Ich habe jedoch nicht zwangsläufig 4 oder mehrere Male pro Woche auf dem Radl gesessen, sondern 3-4 mal und dann aber richtig. Hiervon 2 Trainingseinheiten > 10 Std. und rund 2 Einheiten um die 2-4 Std um die Kraft am Berg zu trainieren.

==> Im Rennen selbst:
* Wie ja auch schon von Thomas gesagt wurde ... nicht von den Teamfahrern mitzerren lassen!
* Sehr sehr viel Essen! Ich habe sogar kurz vor und während des Rennens immer Sachen wie Hackfleischbällchen und Kartoffelsalat gegessen. Wenn ich nur so süßen Zeug gegessen hätte, dann hätte sich mein Magen auch verabschiedet. Da man ja nicht den Puls "auf Anschlag" im Rennen hat, konnte ich auch diese deftigeren Malzeiten sehr gut verdauen
* Viel Trinken, mehr als das dir dannach ist! Bilanz bei meinem 24 Std. Rennen waren rund 32 Liter selbstgemachte Iso-Getränke
* viel Popocreme 
* Falls man das Rennen etwas ernsthaft angehen möchte: Man benötigt jemanden, der einen die Getränke reicht und das Essen vorbereitet, als auch einen mal in den Hintern tritt, falls man nach dem Essen einfach sitzen bleiben möchte
*Warm anziehen in der Nacht, andernfalls verliehrt man zuviel Energy durch zittern

Ich habe für das Rennen ein "Scheineradl" genutzt, da man dieses ja bei defekten nicht wechseln darf und Reparaturen zu lange dauern würden. Ausstattung: Hardteil, Rohloff, pannensichere 2.3'' Reifen

Achja: Ich würde meine Fahrzeiten so einplanen, dass du in Summe auf rund 21-22 Std. reine Fahrzeit kommst. Die verbleibenden 2-3 Std. würde ich in vier große Pausen mit jeweils rund 20-30 min einteilen, die restliche Zeit sind schnell durch die kleinen Päuschen weg.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Dampfmaschine (30. Dezember 2005)

der_mechaniker schrieb:
			
		

> hallo dampfmaschine!
> 
> ich habe mir für nächstes jahr auch duisbnurg und v. a. münchen vorgenommen. lieber imteam,. aber falls die leute keine lust haben, will ichs auch allein machen. weiß zwar noch nicht wie... aber das ichs machen will. wenn du dann für die nacht wenn zum chillen brauchst, nimm mich. ich lass es dann auch sehr ruhig angehen. mein zeil ist auf jeden fall ankommen und nix anderes.
> 
> ...



Servus Mechaniker,

ich habe mich fuer den Nuernburg-Ring angemeldet. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Mit dem Essen werde ich keine Experimente machen. Auf den letzten 24 h Rennen und auf einem 48 H Rollenwettkampf ( beides mit Mannschaft) gab es fast ausschliesslich nur Nudel und Hackfleisch- oder Schinkensahnesosse, bzw Kuchen. Da weiss mein Magen, was er kriegt. Von den Isogetraenken habe ich auf einer Transalp mal heftige Magenkraempfe bekommen. Apfelsaft und Wasser muss auch gehen.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## chris29 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
hab meiner besseren Hälfte letzte Woche auch mein Saisonpläne undterbreitet, unter anderem auch den "kranken" Gedanken, beim 25 Std.- Rennen in München als Solofahrer dabei zu sein...
Da ich allerdings berufstätig bin, kommen bis zu diesem Termin warscheinlich "nur" auf 5000 Km Bike und ein paar Stunden/Woche auf der Rolle zustande. Ich will mal hoffen das dat reicht.....


----------



## wadelwunder (11. Juni 2011)

Der Fred ist zwar schon tot, aber Falls jemand mal wieder vom Affen gebissen wird und sich als Einzelfahrer meldet, dann noch ein paar persönliche Erfahrungen: 
Es gibt zwei Komponenten, die zählen: Grundlagenausdauer und Willenskraft. Das eine kann das andere zu einem gewissen Teil ersetzen. Kann jemand nicht so viele Kilometer kurbeln wie er gerne wollte, lasst sich das durch die Willenskraft ein Stuck weit ersetzen. Besser natürlich man hat von beidem genug. Ich konnte dieses Jahr wegen nachwuchs z.B. nur sehr wenig Kilometer sammeln (knapp 2000 bis zum Rennen inkl. Rolle), also habe ich mir vorgenommen ohne Pause zu fahren. Es gab Fahrer, die hatten 1 Stunde geschlafen und waren knapp hinter mir platziert. Mit genügend Grundlagen und dem nötigen Biss könnte man also ganz vorne mitmischen. So wurde es immerhin ein 5. Platz, obwohl ich das Tempo meiner Oma hatte wenn sie Brötchen holen fährt. Bei mir war nach 7 Stunden reiner Fettstoffwechsel angesagt mit Max Puls von 147. Der allerdings kann ja nahezu unendlich gehalten werden. Ich habe mir also die ganze Zeit gesagt: in X Stunden ist es 
vorbei und dann ärgerst Du Dich über jede verschenkte Minute.
Vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden, der nicht so recht weiß, ob er sich das zutrauen kann. Ich sage: jeder kann das, man muss nur wirklich wollen! In 24h ist es vorbei und jeder einzelne abgespulte Kilometer bleibt für immer Deiner.


----------

